
Planning a Trip? When It's Cheaper to Take Uber and Lyft Than Rent a Car - prostoalex
http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2015/04/30/planning-a-trip-when-its-cheaper-to-take-uber-and-lyft-than-rent-a-car/
======
ljk
From personal anecdotes and the news, it seems like apps like Uber, Lyft, and
Airbnb are getting very popular, and the quality is starting to go down, and
getting pretty hit-or-miss..

I'll probably be sticking with renting cars just for the convenience factor
alone

